# Honda GX270 help



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I needed to change the seal that goes around the main drive shaft along with the crankcase cover gasket, when removing the cover I ended up removing the camshaft as well. 

Can someone confirm if the camshaft and the gear on the driveshaft are aligned properly? 

I aligned the dots on both the gears. 

Here is how everything sits right now. 



















any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## old_el_paseo (Oct 27, 2014)

I dont know these engines specificaly. but based on my knowledge of car engines and tecumseh snowblower engines. the timing seems perfect.

Honda engines are the best ! nice choice !


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I agree. Never took a Honda apart, but that is how it works for Tecumseh engines.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------

